# lice



## sommy (Mar 1, 2009)

My new litter and mum and nanny have lice (I think).
You cant see anything on them but the babies are CONSTANTLY itching, my mum thinks it's just that they are shedding skin but they have stopped shedding now and are still itching along with the mum and nanny.
Can I treat them with spot on (how i would do that with the babies, I have no ides), or is there something else (like a spray) I could use?

Thanks
SImone


----------



## sommy (Mar 1, 2009)

bumb :?


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

Mice do groom a lot so it may be nothing. However it may be wise to treat them anyway if you're unsure - it's safe and shouldn't do them any harm even if they don't have any mites. (I am guessing you mean mites and not lice, which I believe are bigger and more easily seen? I have never seen lice but I have seen mites). Anyway, I use a spray that you can buy in pet shops (I usually get mine from Pets at Home because I know they stock it) called Bob Martin's mite spray for small animals. They mite also brand it 'my little friend' or something equally stupid, but it works


----------



## Maplewood Stud (Jan 2, 2009)

i treat mine every now and again with the beaphar anti parasite spot on for gerbils and syrian hamsters, in case any mites come in on bedding etc.
it says to use a pippette per animal over 50grams, but i just part the fur behind their neck and do a little dot. that works just as well  x


----------



## sommy (Mar 1, 2009)

I use the Bob Martins 'My little friend' but in the spot on version. I'll see if [email protected] have the spray version for the babies 

Tah
simone


----------



## NaomiR (Feb 9, 2009)

I've used the Frontline Spray (for cats) on fluffs in the nest and it's brilliant 

I had to order it on the internet from the States but it arrived really quickly and I now wouldn't be without it


----------



## sommy (Mar 1, 2009)

NaomiR- This stuff ?

http://www.alternativeveterinaryhospita ... eSpray.jpg

I looks good. If that's it, ill get myself some


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

I also use the frontline spray.Not only safe on the mice but also rats ,cavies and ferrets which are very sensitive to chemicals and easily poisened.If you buy in this country you have to get it from a vet.I also get it abroad,europe in my case.Price varies according to the strength of the pound.Last year I paid £27 delivered for 500ml.This year £40 for the same amount.Smaller bottles are available.


----------



## sommy (Mar 1, 2009)

Thanks, I'll see where sells it cheaper. I do work experience/volunteer work at a vets in Bromley ever monday after school so they may sell it, I shall ask them.

Q: How many times do you have to spray it?


----------



## NaomiR (Feb 9, 2009)

You have 2 choices; spray the pregnant does as it's effective for up to 3 months so you *shouldn't* then need to do the babies, but if you do (and I have done this) spray them all in the nest I rub it gently into their fur but I would only do it once, never had to do it more than once mind


----------



## sommy (Mar 1, 2009)

Thanks.

They are still itching, but not as much. I have ordered it and so IU will wait and see what happens till it gets here.
Thanks again

Simone


----------



## emiliabird (May 18, 2009)

my mice have mites. this is no fun. I think i have used enough treatment spray now, will wait a week before another dose. But it's so sad to see them uncomfortable. Is there anything i can put on them to help sooth? Or do i just have to wait now. I heard they can get OCD about scratching so i am trying to keep them as occupied as possible  I will be awake all night with the sound of shredding and chewing though!

Emilia.


----------

